# Icc fire inspector i exam question



## That Inspector Guy (Dec 23, 2011)

I am scheduled to take the ICC FI I exam on Tues Jan 3. I never took any formal courses, and have 15+ years doing inspections as a firefighter, and 6+ as a Code Official/Fire Inspector. Can anyone who has recently taken the test enlighten me as to which chapters in the IFC or the IBC to hit hard??? Also any particular sections in IFSTA's "Fire Inspection and Code Enforcement" I need to polish up on??? (one of the required books for the test...) Given my experience how do you think I'll make out on the test?


----------



## IRONWORKER (Dec 23, 2011)

That Inspector Guy said:
			
		

> I am scheduled to take the ICC FI I exam on Tues Jan 3. I never took any formal courses, and have 15+ years doing inspections as a firefighter, and 6+ as a Code Official/Fire Inspector. Can anyone who has recently taken the test enlighten me as to which chapters in the IFC or the IBC to hit hard??? Also any particular sections in IFSTA's "Fire Inspection and Code Enforcement" I need to polish up on??? (one of the required books for the test...) Given my experience how do you think I'll make out on the test?


Be sure to check out the following outline and sample questions that are provided by ICC:

http://www.iccsafe.org/Accreditation/Bulletins/66_content.pdf

http://www.iccsafe.org/Accreditation/Bulletins/66%20-%20Sample%20Questions.pdf

Hope you do well...


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2011)

I took it maybe 3-4 years ago

what I saw was most questions came out of IFC

a good idea is tab the sections, and big tab on the index

to me it was more of some general knowledge and specific questions- more do you know how to find stuff

took the entire time, just wanted to make sure I was not guessing or using some other edition of the code to answer the questions


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2011)

> Given my experience how do you think I'll make out on the test?


Depends on how much studying you do.

People with loads of knowledge and experience may not test well. I have an employee that was like that till he started taking others advice on how to take the test.

Do not spend a lot of time on any one question, mark it and come back, answer every question even if you have to guess. Pay attention to the exceptions and footnotes in the Tables


----------



## jpranch (Dec 23, 2011)

Call me. Took that one last June and will test on Fire II next month. Work: (307) 686-5260. Home: (307) 686-4135.


----------



## cheyer (Dec 25, 2011)

Not a difficult test...but keep an eye on the clock because time will get away from you if you let it..good luck!


----------



## beach (Dec 26, 2011)

What cda said..... I run through the tests and answer the questions that I know for sure or are easy to find, then I go back and answer the harder questions but don't dwell on any one question for very long, then I go back to the ones that are left and try to find the answer while watching the clock........then guess the last ones in the few remaining minutes....

My not work for everyone, but it works for me.....


----------



## beach (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, and good luck! It's really not that hard.


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 26, 2011)

know where to find the answers, indexs and table of contents are very helpfull, becarefull of what you think you know, it may not be what the codes require.

watch out for the exceptions and be aware of the use group needs and exceptions


----------



## Codegeek (Dec 27, 2011)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> know where to find the answers, indexs and table of contents are very helpfull, becarefull of what you think you know, it may not be what the codes require.watch out for the exceptions and be aware of the use group needs and exceptions


Knowing the exceptions is a big part of it.  Make sure you read the appropriate code section completely before selecting an answer.  Sometimes the answer is somewhere other than where you may have started.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 27, 2011)

And footnotes........


----------



## Louiemovies (Dec 17, 2012)

I am interested in being ICC certified for fire inspector 1. I just want to know any advice that can help me prepare for it? Where do i start with this?


----------



## Louiemovies (Dec 17, 2012)

Any advice you can give me before taking the ICC fire 1 test?

Thank You


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome

How did you find us???

Read and heed above advice


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome

I suggest getting the study companion

Search results for: 'fire code study companion'


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2012)

do not try to learn what you do not know, but what chapter the question comes out of.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 18, 2012)

I usually tab the chapter to the left and special tables on top.  they usually hit operational permits (and related subjects) and construction permits fairly hard. The IFSTA book was general information - planning the route, appearance, etc.

(Of course this was about 5 years ago......... so take this info with a grain of salt as every once in awhile, they like to reverse directions)


----------

